# Comment faire un "pipe" sur mac



## CarmodY (10 Février 2004)

Salut a tous

Je cherche a savoir comment on fait un "pipe" (trait vertical) dans un terminal.
Si quelqu'un connait l'association de touches. Je suis preneur
Merci d'avance a ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2004)

option-shift-L -&gt; |
(option = alt)

Tiens c'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus le logiciel "clavier" qui permettait de visualiser les caractères associés aux touches de clavier en fonction des modificateurs ! Rah la la mais où ont ils la tête chez Apple


----------



## maousse (10 Février 2004)

dans panther, ils l'ont juste planqué dans le menu de la palette de caractères. (à activer dans les pref "international", je crois)


----------



## Bilbo (10 Février 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> dans panther, ils l'ont juste planqué dans le menu de la palette de caractères. (à activer dans les pref "international", je crois)


En effet.

À+


----------

